# New NPS Member



## brian_f2.8 (Jun 28, 2013)

Just joined NPS, what are the benefits you have experienced? Anything I should be aware of?


----------



## goodguy (Jun 28, 2013)

brian_f2.8 said:


> Just joined NPS, what are the benefits you have experienced? Anything I should be aware of?



Wow thats fantastic news, I am sure you will enjoy your NPS..

BTW what the heck is NPS ?


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 28, 2013)

goodguy said:


> brian_f2.8 said:
> 
> 
> > Just joined NPS, what are the benefits you have experienced? Anything I should be aware of?
> ...



Nikon Professional Services...


----------



## goodguy (Jun 28, 2013)

cgipson1 said:


> goodguy said:
> 
> 
> > brian_f2.8 said:
> ...



So that means that I cant join it because I have a consumer grade Nikon ?
What is the benefit of joining these services ?


----------



## Mach0 (Jun 28, 2013)

What camera did you get?


----------



## brian_f2.8 (Jun 28, 2013)

2-D3 
2-D7000 
24-70
70-200
10.5 fish
35
50
sb900


----------



## sm4him (Jun 28, 2013)

goodguy said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > goodguy said:
> ...



Yep, evidently that's exactly what it means.
You must be a Full-Time Professional Photographer, you must have a NPS "Sponsor" (an existing NPS member who can vouch for you as a full-time photographer) AND you must have not just ONE Nikon Professional camera body, but TWO, along with at least three Nikkor or DX Nikkor lenses.

No idea what the benefits are, but it seems to be a FREE service offered only to those they feel they can verify are full-time professionals with Nikon pro equipment.


----------



## brian_f2.8 (Jun 28, 2013)

From what I have gathered is that you get priority repairs, discounts, free evaluations on equipment, freebie stuff etc...

CPS (Canon) will attend various sporting events/ entertainment events and show up to clean sensors for free and have equipment available to CPS members. You need x amount of points and it cost 125$ a year. Nikon is free from my understanding. I doubt I am the only NPS member on this forum Bueller? Ferris Bueller?


----------



## DorkSterr (Jun 28, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## ronlane (Jun 28, 2013)

With that much money spent on equipment, you didn't get anything for free. (it's built in the CODB)


----------



## Helen B (Jun 28, 2013)

They wouldn't let me in because I don't know any NPS members. It doesn't seem to be tailored towards commercial photographers, so none of my friends have bothered. (Full-time professional with D3, D800E; 24 mm, 45 mm and 85 mm PC-E; 35/1.4; 50/1.2; 85/1.4; 17-35/2.8 and many, many more lenses - but none of that counts if you don't know the right people. Nothing new there.) With Leica you don't have to be in any little gang - they just fix my stuff for free.


----------



## Tiller (Jun 28, 2013)

Helen B said:


> They wouldn't let me in because I don't know any NPS members. It doesn't seem to be tailored towards commercial photographers, so none of my friends have bothered. (Full-time professional with D3, D800E; 24 mm, 45 mm and 85 mm PC-E; 35/1.4; 50/1.2; 85/1.4; 17-35/2.8 and many, many more lenses - but none of that counts if you don't know the right people. Nothing new there.) With Leica you don't have to be in any little gang - they just fix my stuff for free.



Knowing people is the way of the world. Networking is incredibly important.


----------



## Helen B (Jun 28, 2013)

Tiller said:


> Helen B said:
> 
> 
> > They wouldn't let me in because I don't know any NPS members. It doesn't seem to be tailored towards commercial photographers, so none of my friends have bothered. (Full-time professional with D3, D800E; 24 mm, 45 mm and 85 mm PC-E; 35/1.4; 50/1.2; 85/1.4; 17-35/2.8 and many, many more lenses - but none of that counts if you don't know the right people. Nothing new there.) With Leica you don't have to be in any little gang - they just fix my stuff for free.
> ...



Networking sounds like something you do if you don't have many friends. I know plenty of professional photographers - there are quite a few of them in our building, including Ralph Gibson - but they aren't the sort of people who would be in NPS.


----------



## goodguy (Jun 28, 2013)

Oh well I guess with my modest D7000 I will not be an NPS material, it also looks like I really dont need their services.
But I did learn a new thing today.


----------



## brian_f2.8 (Jun 28, 2013)

The main thing is discounts on repairs and priority service. Its a big network so I doubt that NPS members get discounts on equipment hey you never know. 

Im sure when they send a welcoming packet they will send me the freebie stuff.


----------



## Aloicious (Jun 28, 2013)

Helen B said:


> They wouldn't let me in because I don't know any NPS members. It doesn't seem to be tailored towards commercial photographers, so none of my friends have bothered. (Full-time professional with D3, D800E; 24 mm, 45 mm and 85 mm PC-E; 35/1.4; 50/1.2; 85/1.4; 17-35/2.8 and many, many more lenses - but none of that counts if you don't know the right people. Nothing new there.) With Leica you don't have to be in any little gang - they just fix my stuff for free.



this is pretty much me too, I've looked into it and wouldn't mind joining, but I just don't know anyone personally to be a sponsor, in what I shoot, I end up networking more with the automotive community than I do with the photography community. oh well. congrats on joining


----------



## imagemaker46 (Jun 29, 2013)

brian_f2.8 said:


> 2-D3
> 2-D7000
> 24-70
> 70-200
> ...



Full time professional and suddenly you go from a single mid range digital body to 2 new D3 bodies.  Someone has offered Nikon a tall tail, when you don't come close to meeting the requirements.  On and you do get pro rates on buying new gear and access to the loan pool at no charge, as well as the free NPS fridge magnet.  Well if you managed to pull it off, good for you.


----------



## kathyt (Jun 29, 2013)

I am a member of the Canon side. (CPS) The service is amazing. They clean all of my lenses and cameras. I can evaluate (rent) any gear that I want for free. I just have to pay for return shipping. I have had almost every lens that I could ever want in my hands. Downside.....then you want to buy the lenses. There is a bunch of other perks too.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Jun 29, 2013)

kathythorson said:


> I am a member of the Canon side. (CPS) The service is amazing. They clean all of my lenses and cameras. I can evaluate (rent) any gear that I want for free. I just have to pay for return shipping. I have had almost every lens that I could ever want in my hands. Downside.....then you want to buy the lenses. There is a bunch of other perks too.



Canon pro service in Canada used to be pretty good, however if you needed lenses we still had to rent them, there was no free loan pool.  I've delt with NPS in Canada and they treat professionals like professionals.


----------



## pixmedic (Jun 29, 2013)

brian_f2.8 said:


> Just joined NPS, what are the benefits you have experienced? Anything I should be aware of?



i didn't realize you had made the jump to full time photographer from weekend and seasonal photographer. congrats!
not sure who else on the forum is a NPS member. I don't hear it mentioned very often. you will have to let us know how you like their services, how often you use their services, how responsive they are, etc etc.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Jun 29, 2013)

pixmedic said:


> brian_f2.8 said:
> 
> 
> > Just joined NPS, what are the benefits you have experienced? Anything I should be aware of?
> ...



For most professionals being a member of NPS or CPS really means very little and feeling like they have to make a grad announcement about it says a lot.. Having gear repaired quicker, access to a loan pool for gear, and having pro prices on buying new gear are the important elements and they do come in handy.


----------



## Helen B (Jun 29, 2013)

Is it not necessary to be a full time photographer for the NPS and CPS programs?


----------



## SCraig (Jun 29, 2013)

Helen B said:


> Is it not necessary to be a full time photographer for the NPS and CPS programs?



Being a* full-time* professional photographer and having a current NPS member vouch for that fact is one of the requirements for membership in NPS.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 29, 2013)

Helen B said:


> Is it not necessary to be a full time photographer for the NPS and CPS programs?



You supposed to be a full time pro, with documented history (I think one year although they may have changed that, and you have to provide tear sheets going back one year), and someone to sponsor you (these are the US requirements at least).


----------



## imagemaker46 (Jun 29, 2013)

Just from what I have read they are specific about the gear you own, it has to be current, and they have a list of lenses that they consider eligible as well.  The person applying has to be a full time working professional, that has been using pro eligible gear for a year.  As far as everything I have read and has been stated by this member he is a full time school teacher that teaches adobe applications Monday-Friday and shoots some car racing and golf on the weekends. As an amateur he has only been shooting for one year, and has been bouncing between Canon and Nikon gear during this time period. He stated last week that he was using a mid range Nikon digital camera body, and the lenses probably don't apply to the requirements of NPS.  The rules of eligibility set by Nikon and Canon are put in place to help keep the amateurs from having free access to the loan pool of gear that is set aside for full time professionals.  Even as a full time professional there is still a priority order for getting gear, and this member falls far short from being anywhere near that list.


----------



## Overread (Jun 29, 2013)

If you are concerned about a persons eligibility then don't go on a witch-hunt - simply contact the organisation and provide your evidence for such to them and let their own internal setup deal with the matter. The forums are not the place for this.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 29, 2013)

Overread said:


> If you are concerned about a persons eligibility then don't go on a witch-hunt - simply contact the organisation and provide your evidence for such to them and let their own internal setup deal with the matter. The forums are not the place for this.



Agreed! Best option.. Contact Nikon!


----------



## tirediron (Jun 29, 2013)

Interesting, Nikon Canada has no requirement for a sponsor in their NPS program, all you need to do is a write a letter of introduction and provide three tear sheets.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Jun 29, 2013)

tirediron said:


> Interesting, Nikon Canada has no requirement for a sponsor in their NPS program, all you need to do is a write a letter of introduction and provide three tear sheets.



Still required to be a professional photographer, or at the very least own the correct and current gear.  Basically an amateur that has purchased all the gear can become a NPS member if they also have had a few images published.  I believe the same goes for Canon.


----------



## tirediron (Jun 29, 2013)

imagemaker46 said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting, Nikon Canada has no requirement for a sponsor in their NPS program, all you need to do is a write a letter of introduction and provide three tear sheets.
> ...


Understood - I was just noting the difference between Canada and North Mexico in terms of specific requirements.  Never really seen the point in joining myself.  I've only ever had to send on lens in for repair, and my local store gives me great discounts on gear...


----------



## imagemaker46 (Jun 29, 2013)

I was a CPS member for 20 years, until they changed over their system to where professionals were charged to be members, offering different levels of service for more money. Because I was  using some gear that was older than 2 years I was no longer considered a professional, inspite of having 2 eos 1D bodies, a 400 2.8, 300 2.8 and a 70-200 2.8. The object of remaining or being eligible was that Canon wanted professional photographers to buy and upgrade new gear every couple of years, regardless if they were still using gear that didn't need to be upgraded, it simply became a cash grab for them.


----------



## KmH (Jun 29, 2013)

Straight from the horses mouth:
FAQ | About NPS | Nikon Professional ServicesNikon Pro


----------



## kathyt (Jun 29, 2013)

imagemaker46 said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> > brian_f2.8 said:
> ...


I am in it for the loan pool! Obama was my sponsor.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Jun 29, 2013)

Overread said:


> If you are concerned about a persons eligibility then don't go on a witch-hunt - simply contact the organisation and provide your evidence for such to them and let their own internal setup deal with the matter. The forums are not the place for this.




Ah yes it's a witch-hunt as soon as the facts and truths are pointed out.


----------



## pixmedic (Jun 29, 2013)

Lets not turn this into a bashing thread.  It will only end in an argument and a locked thread. The ignore button is a wonderful forum feature. More people should use it.


----------



## Helen B (Jun 29, 2013)

So... it looks like you don't have to be a full time pro to be in NPS or CPS, you just need someone to tell a little lie. Is that right? It's a bit weird when you can easily prove that you are a full time pro, send hundreds of your images in print, and show that you spend thousands of dollars every year on their equipment, but can't be admitted to membership because you don't know the right people.


----------



## tirediron (Jun 29, 2013)

pixmedic said:


> Lets not turn this into a bashing thread.  It will only end in an argument and a locked thread. The ignore button is a wonderful forum feature. More people should use it.



This!


----------



## imagemaker46 (Jun 29, 2013)

I'm pretty sure all the comments that could possibly ever be said have been said, so this thread is over?  Oh ya. forgot to add a sarcastic smiling face.


----------



## Antithesis (Jun 29, 2013)

I had a friend jump ship to Canon after he had like seven or eight different issues with NPS. They just couldn't get anything right for him. CPS on the other hand seems to be phenomenal. My old boss was friends with a rep, so we'd always have the latest and greatest to play with.


----------



## kathyt (Jun 29, 2013)

Have your people call my people.


----------



## brian_f2.8 (Jun 29, 2013)

imagemaker46 said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> > brian_f2.8 said:
> ...



I didnt brag that I joined I just wanted to know if anyone else was a member. Thanks for turning things around n putting words in my mouth.


----------



## brian_f2.8 (Jun 29, 2013)

Having the gear and a sponsor are a big help. I have also provided tear sheets. I also work for an agency. Being a full time pro(only job) is not what they are looking for. If you have tear sheets that go into publications that is good enough.

So much jealousy with this post, all I asked is anyone else a member and what are the benefits other that what I mentioned.


----------



## brian_f2.8 (Jun 29, 2013)

kathythorson said:


> I am a member of the Canon side. (CPS) The service is amazing. They clean all of my lenses and cameras. I can evaluate (rent) any gear that I want for free. I just have to pay for return shipping. I have had almost every lens that I could ever want in my hands. Downside.....then you want to buy the lenses. There is a bunch of other perks too.



Nikon is free, Canon isnt


----------



## pixmedic (Jun 29, 2013)

brian_f2.8 said:


> Having the gear and a sponsor are a big help. I have also provided tear sheets. I also work for an agency. Being a full time pro(only job) is not what they are looking for. If you have tear sheets that go into publications that is good enough.
> 
> So much jealousy with this post, all I asked is anyone else a member and what are the benefits other that what I mentioned.



Not that I would even remotely qualify... But just out of curiosity, what are tear sheets, and when you present them, what criteria are they looking for?  Also, what does the sponsor do? Are they a voucher for work quality? Or more like a character witness?


----------



## brian_f2.8 (Jun 29, 2013)

Tear sheats are proof of being published online, magazine etc... When my images are sold I take a screen shot. I can also call my companies office for records.

The sponsor is someone who is in good standing with NPS. My sponsor is very high up with Nikon.


----------



## kathyt (Jun 30, 2013)

brian_f2.8 said:


> kathythorson said:
> 
> 
> > I am a member of the Canon side. (CPS) The service is amazing. They clean all of my lenses and cameras. I can evaluate (rent) any gear that I want for free. I just have to pay for return shipping. I have had almost every lens that I could ever want in my hands. Downside.....then you want to buy the lenses. There is a bunch of other perks too.
> ...


No Canon is not free. I don't mind paying though. I feel it is worth it. I like being able to have whatever lens and/or camera I want at my disposal whenever I want. Especially being a wedding photographer it comes in really handy. My second shooter is also a CPS member so we always try out lenses and then we share them.


----------



## brian_f2.8 (Jun 30, 2013)

The most important benefit is quick turn around on repairs. When you need to work, you need to work. NPS and CPS do a good job.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Jun 30, 2013)

Both have benefits, there is no doubt.


----------



## Helen B (Jun 30, 2013)

It makes sense to admit semi-pros as well as pros because I guess that they are both equally reliant on equipment when working - and many full time pros will be less likely to really need the support from Nikon anyway, because they are more likely to have their own connections and support (and access to very fast repairs and rental/loan equipment) as well as more spare equipment. The other side of this is probably that Nikon aren't very well represented in our niche, so it would do them no harm to actively seek us out. My colleague is a Canon Explorer of Light, and that seems like a good scheme by Canon.


----------



## brian_f2.8 (Jun 30, 2013)

I have heard very good things from many pros at sporting events how reliable CPS in NJ is. 
I don't agree with the charge. Not my problem being with NPS.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Jun 30, 2013)

Canon has always charged CPS members for loan gear, Nikon has never charged for the gear. In Canada Canon used to be really great to deal with, back in the mid 1980's then it slowly started to fall apart, a lot of the problems started with the pro reps they have used, some have been outstanding and willing to help out, others would treat the loan pool like it was their own gear, one of them would show up at the Toronto Indy car race with and the new Canon gear, and yet when the pros tried to get gear for the same event he would say it was all out, because he wanted to shoot the race himself.  He eventually got the boot after a couple of years.  I have been dealing with the Nikon pro rep here in Canada and he has been one of the best people I've ever worked with.  I use Canon, and yet he loans me what ever Nikon gear I ask for, has been for a few years now.  Canon seems to be more interested in the amateur market now.

Canadian Press switched to Nikon last year, a lot had to do with the quality of service.


----------



## kathyt (Jun 30, 2013)

imagemaker46 said:


> Canon has always charged CPS members for loan gear, Nikon has never charged for the gear. In Canada Canon used to be really great to deal with, back in the mid 1980's then it slowly started to fall apart, a lot of the problems started with the pro reps they have used, some have been outstanding and willing to help out, others would treat the loan pool like it was their own gear, one of them would show up at the Toronto Indy car race with and the new Canon gear, and yet when the pros tried to get gear for the same event he would say it was all out, because he wanted to shoot the race himself.  He eventually got the boot after a couple of years.  I have been dealing with the Nikon pro rep here in Canada and he has been one of the best people I've ever worked with.  I use Canon, and yet he loans me what ever Nikon gear I ask for, has been for a few years now.  Canon seems to be more interested in the amateur market now.
> 
> Canadian Press switched to Nikon last year, a lot had to do with the quality of service.


You don't get charged to borrow their gear. You pay your membership fee for whichever level you choose per year. I only pay $125.00/year. That includes everything including equipment rentals, service, cleanings and so forth. You can't even rent a lens for 3 day for $125 bucks.


----------



## brian_f2.8 (Jun 30, 2013)

Lets keep this thread to NPS benefits. I have no interest any further to discuss CPS benefits. If you are not a NPS member please do not comment. Im asking for NPS benefits ONLY!


----------



## tirediron (Jun 30, 2013)

brian_f2.8 said:


> Lets keep this thread to NPS benefits. I have no interest any further to discuss CPS benefits. If you are not a NPS member please do not comment. Im asking for NPS benefits ONLY!


Please leave the moderating to the moderators.  I see nothing wrong with a comments comparing one company's professional services to those of another  (and FWIW, I'm not an NPS member).


----------



## brian_f2.8 (Jun 30, 2013)

I agree nothing wrong but I want the focus on NPS benefits.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Jul 1, 2013)

kathythorson said:


> imagemaker46 said:
> 
> 
> > Canon has always charged CPS members for loan gear, Nikon has never charged for the gear. In Canada Canon used to be really great to deal with, back in the mid 1980's then it slowly started to fall apart, a lot of the problems started with the pro reps they have used, some have been outstanding and willing to help out, others would treat the loan pool like it was their own gear, one of them would show up at the Toronto Indy car race with and the new Canon gear, and yet when the pros tried to get gear for the same event he would say it was all out, because he wanted to shoot the race himself. He eventually got the boot after a couple of years. I have been dealing with the Nikon pro rep here in Canada and he has been one of the best people I've ever worked with. I use Canon, and yet he loans me what ever Nikon gear I ask for, has been for a few years now. Canon seems to be more interested in the amateur market now.
> ...



I based it on my experience with CPS in Canada in the past.  I think that different regions have different plans.


----------

